# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Ενδιαφέρουσα ταράτσα στο Βύρωνα

## nakis

Παιδιά, έχω διαθέσιμη αυτή τη ταράτσα στο Βύρωνα . Έχ εξοπλισμό ( AP, διαθέσιμο PC, κεραίες). Ρίξτε μια ματιά να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας, ειδικά στο τι κεραίες θα χρησιμοποιήσω.
Σας βάζω και screenshot από τι έπιασα με μια cantenna.

----------


## wiresounds

Και εγώ στο Βύρωνα είμαι.
Θα έρθω να τα πούμε.  ::

----------

